# Cali & Hawaii



## myshkin (Nov 28, 2010)

Some shots from the last couple months. C&C always welcomed
Thanks

Sunset HWY 1 California






Morning HWY 1 California





Yosemite Valley





El Capitan Yosemite





Tunnels Beach, Kauai





Kauai Sunset





The Dredge Restaurant Breckenridge, Colorado


----------



## nahtanoj (Nov 29, 2010)

wow, wonderful shots.  #2 is just simply beautiful to me.  it looks like something out of the imagination, stunning.


----------



## Bynx (Nov 29, 2010)

Excellent shots showing some great clouds. I like your use of people as part of the scenery and not just having them stand there. Id like to see more little photographers like that in some scenes.


----------



## myshkin (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks guys, I like putting people in the pics to change things up.  I used to never want people in my landscapes but now I like it


----------



## briarder (Nov 29, 2010)

Love the Colorado shot, and REALLY love the Kauai shots - I was just there in Sept.


----------



## Einherjar (Nov 29, 2010)

Just 1 thing to say: perfect.


----------



## R-NAGE Photography (Nov 29, 2010)

WOW....all I can say....


----------



## myshkin (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks guys I appreciate the kind remarks. Makes me feel less guilty about the money I have spent on this hobby lol


----------



## Elias (Nov 30, 2010)

Good shots.


----------



## hqphotography (Nov 30, 2010)

Great shots!


----------



## McNugget801 (Nov 30, 2010)

1 and 5 are great but the rest dont really "do it" for me.
still... awesome work on 1 and 5.


----------



## JoshC. (Dec 19, 2010)

These are really brilliant!  Inspiring! Thank you!


----------



## BroKeh (Jan 2, 2011)

Great shots!


----------



## WesternGuy (Jan 3, 2011)

Great shots. As someone who is just starting to get involved/interested in HDR, it would nice if you could tell us - are these done in Photomatix or HDR Pro in CS5, or some other software. Thanks.

WesternGuy


----------



## Person (Jan 3, 2011)

I use these for reference when I try to do HDRs, these are great shots.


----------



## myshkin (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks all for the high compliments.



WesternGuy said:


> Great shots. As someone who is just starting to get involved/interested in HDR, it would nice if you could tell us - are these done in Photomatix or HDR Pro in CS5, or some other software. Thanks.
> 
> WesternGuy



I use photomatix for all my HDR. Most of these are either 7 or 9 exposures with a 1 stop difference. I could have done less on some but my camera does 9 so I normally will do 9


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 6, 2011)

wonderfully seen and captured. Outstanding! 

I need to get down to Big Sur!


----------

